# Lightroom "wants to use your confidential information" in my keychain



## engineerartist (May 13, 2018)

I have been a LR user since the beginning and am now using LR 6.14 on my Mac.
Envious of the new features being introduced in LR Classic CC, I downloaded a trial version to see if they would be useful.
The download was successful and it created a new catalog.  I futzed around with the software  for a bit - then quit and went back to my old LR 6.14 to make sure that it would still work (on the previous catalog, of course).
To my surprise - and dismay - when I opened it, I was confronted with a dialog I had never seen asking for my login keychain password to "use your confidential information stored in Adobe Lightroom in your keychain".
I declined and then uninstalled LR Classic CC as well as Adobe Creative Cloud!
However, upon launching LR 6.14 again, the same dialog was presented.
Why should installing a trial version of LR Classic CC have made this change to the way LR 6.14 works?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 13, 2018)

Your keychain contains logins and passwords, so Lightroom 6 probably just wants to verify the registration.


----------



## clee01l (May 13, 2018)

Thus is a MacOS message. MacOS will automatically provide your online credentials when you give the OS permission.  In a secure environment, this is a safe way to store your credentials so that you do not need to remember them.  You will see this a lot on your Mac.   Not just with apps Like LR but also websites.


----------

